# Hello



## l1vingd3ad (Dec 31, 2005)

:asian::asian::asian:

Hi all, I'm Dan. I'm not exactly a martial artist since I haven't even decided what MA I would like to join. Live in Sydney Australia, a full time university student and part time video rental clerk.

I decided to learn MA this summer (It is summer here and steaming) but still not sure what I would like to learn. Well I know I like kungfu but still deciding either Wing Chun or Choy Lee Fut. But well, I would have some introductory lessons in two different schools next week. So I'm really exited.

The reason is because I'm really out of shape ( haven't done ANY exercise for the last 3 years) and learn self defence (found out being a video rental clerk is actually guite dangerous here).


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome Aboard Dan!  Let us know how the classes go and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome Aboard Dan!  Let us know how the classes go and happy posting! :wavey:


welcome and enjoy MT

Lisa: your avatar doesnt quite fit in this context hahaha


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome and have a safe New Years.
terry


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 31, 2005)

How-dee. There are reputable Muay Thai gyms in areas of Australia. Don't rule it out. But Kung-Fu and W.C. look awesome! Welcome to the board and good luck!


----------



## l1vingd3ad (Jan 1, 2006)

Muay Thai eh?? I heard the kicks are pretty nasty. Well if Kungfu doesn't work guess I'll give it a try.

Thanks all.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
Which ever style you choose to learn I am sure you will injoy . Both are great systems and have much to offer


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jan 1, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> Lisa: your avatar doesnt quite fit in this context hahaha


LOL. I was thinking the same thing when I read her post. like "Nice to have you (for lunch!) 

Anyway, welcome to MT, Dan! Any help we can offer, we'll be more than glad to do so. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Navarre (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Dan!! I hope you find the right style for you. 

Any style is good as long as you find the right instructor but some styles are better suited to our individual tastes than others. Good luck on your search!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT...Enjoy


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard and happy posting.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hope you like it here.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Look forward to your posts and good luck in your search for a martial art that you find suits you best.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Dan~!

Welcome to the Board 

I was in Sydney last summer (our summer, your winter) 
Beautiful city~!

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Dan!  :wavey:  Whatever you decide choose a style that suits you and most importantly find an instructor you can learn from!  

Maybe someone can teach you how to toss the videos in self defense! :lol: 

MJ


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the site!!    Remember learning to fight is not the answer.


Always trust your instincts if something does not feel right?  (Awareness)

Best be the (act)coward and live to see tomorrow.  Videos can be replace...you have only one body and life...........Aloha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome, Dan.  Good luck!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2006)

Sydney heh..what part?

My best friend lives in Minchinbury, I come over most years, was last there in October!

Im sure you have a heap of arts to choose from in Sydney, best thing to do would be to go and watch a few different classes (join in if you can) talk to the instructors, ask lots of questions and pick one the feels the best.

Good luck and let us know what you choose!


----------

